# Games for sale!!



## Geoff (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm selling a few of my games that I dont play a whole lot anymore.  Prices are negotiable.

*Need for Speed: Most Wanted Black Edition* (Comes with 5 CD's and Bonus DVD, great condition, also comes with the CD-Key that has not been entered online) *- $20*
*
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell* (Comes with 3 CD's, excellent condition, never even played) *- $10*
*
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six 3: Raven Shield* (2 CD's, Great Condition, CD Key) - *$10*
*
Mega Pack of Mixed Games* (Microsoft Flight Simulator, Delta Force, Pearld Harbor: Zero Hour, Ultimate Demolition Derby, Hard Truck II, Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit III, 4x4 Evolution, Midtown Madness, The Sims Vacation, SpyHunter, Tomb Raider: The Angel of Darkness, Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2, Muscle Car 3.  All games are in decent-great condition, and the games that need a CD-Key should come with them) *- $25*

*Steam Account* - (Counter-Strike, Counter-Strike Source, Condition Zero, Condition Zero Deleted Scenes, Codename Gordon, Day of Defeat, Day of Defeat Source, Darwinia Demo, Deathmatch Classic, Half-Life, Half-Life: Blue Shift, Half-Life 2, Half-Life 2: Deathmatch, Half-Life 2: Lost Coast, Opposing Force, Rag Doll Kung Fu Demo, Ricochet, Shadowgrounds Demo, Team Fortress Classic)  I have the actual CD's for all of these games except for Day of Defeat Source. All these games together cost around $100 - *Best Offer*


----------



## Jet (Jun 3, 2006)

Sorry to break it to you, but:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...t&productCategoryId=cat02109&id=1128989695134

(note: it says sold out, but it isn't sold out in certain locations. Walmart has the same price as well)


----------



## Burgerbob (Jun 4, 2006)

How would you give a person your steam account? i would like to get the games, but my card wont work on steam. jw.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 4, 2006)

Burgerbob said:
			
		

> How would you give a person your steam account? i would like to get the games, but my card wont work on steam. jw.


I would give you my user name and password, then when you get it you login and change the password, and you get to keep the games.


----------



## Dr Studly (Jun 4, 2006)

lol, what is the username?


----------



## Geoff (Jun 4, 2006)

Encore4More said:
			
		

> lol, what is the username?


Why do you need to know?  You still need to password to login.

Also, once you login you can change the e-mail address and other personal information.


----------



## Dr Studly (Jun 4, 2006)

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Why do you need to know?  You still need to password to login.
> 
> Also, once you login you can change the e-mail address and other personal information.


what if it is a gay username i don't want   
lol


----------



## Geoff (Jun 4, 2006)

Encore4More said:
			
		

> what if it is a gay username i don't want
> lol


The username doesnt effect your name in the game, it's just to login to your steam account.  And the first part is "geoff5###".


----------



## Burgerbob (Jun 5, 2006)

hmm, thanks OMEGA. I might have to take you up on that offer.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 5, 2006)

Burgerbob said:
			
		

> hmm, thanks OMEGA. I might have to take you up on that offer.


Depends on your offer  

And just as a sort of "warranty", if for some reason you cant login to the account or cant play the games, i'll refund you the money.


----------



## dragon2309 (Jun 18, 2006)

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Depends on your offer
> 
> And just as a sort of "warranty", if for some reason you cant login to the account or cant play the games, i'll refund you the money.


and theres about 200 members here as witnesses to that....


----------



## Apokarteron (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll give you my Steam Account + Game Boxes for $50, I've got HL2, HL2-Episode One, Counter Strike: Source, HL2-Lost Coast and a few other free games...


----------



## Geoff (Jun 19, 2006)

Apokarteron said:
			
		

> I'll give you my Steam Account + Game Boxes for $50, I've got HL2, HL2-Episode One, Counter Strike: Source, HL2-Lost Coast and a few other free games...


Apokarteron, you know better than to hijack someone elses for sale thread with items that you are selling.

BTW, you can buy all those games for about the same price new.


----------



## Apokarteron (Jun 19, 2006)

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Apokarteron, you know better than to hijack someone elses for sale thread with items that you are selling.
> 
> BTW, you can buy all those games for about the same price new.



Sorry about that mate


----------

